# 1974 Schwinn Paramount NOS



## antque (Apr 22, 2011)

I wanted to post some photos of a Schwinn Paramount I just found which was never sold. I haven't cleaned the bike yet. As you can see the bike still has it's original paper work, including a "on hold" tag. The story was this bike was found in the back of a closed bike shop thirty years ago and given to the person I bought it from, who told me he had no use for it and stored it away. The bike has never be ridden except for a couple of test rides. Everything on this is original, it's a 15 speed in opaque red. The problem with the bike is now I can't ride it , I want to keep it new.


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 22, 2011)

Glad you posted pics otherwise I wouldnt have believed it. 

too cool


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2011)

Campagnolo?


----------



## Herman (Apr 23, 2011)

Fantastic find!,definately keep it new,there are lots of other bikes to ride


----------



## antque (Apr 23, 2011)

The bike is stock as it came from the factory. Everything is campy except for the rear derailleur which is GT 300 Le Tour, which was used for the 15 speed models, , and Weinmann center pulls the only brakes offered with the P 15. The bike still has its original tires, the paper work in the bike has the serial numbers for that bike written. Also the option of the extended brake handles and the finger tip shifters are on the bike and listed on the hold tag.


----------

